# Morels in SE MN



## judy j

4 of us found about 100 morels in SE MN today. Most 2-3 inches tall, all greys. Was out on 5/18 and I was skunked, two of our group found about 7 morels. The undergrowth is already starting. Saw blood root, trillium, ramps. Forest was wet from the rain and the warmth should make them come out. Other morel hunters out there too.


----------



## fungi ranger

Ya, everyone and there sister from the metro awesome!


----------



## mnmorelseeker

3 hrs, 2 pounds today for me in Houston some yellows at tops of hills with bunch of sunlight


----------



## judy j

Ya, all of ours were on a south facing hills and the largest of them were at the top of the hill.


----------



## gandalf the grey

Little over a hundred plucked by Mankato today :-D


----------



## bigboom01

Heading out in the carver county area this afternoon!


----------



## ben

I live SE MN, and have found nothing!


----------



## fungi ranger

Ditto! I must be blind this year or something. I was going to wait until Weds. but a few say they are finding them.


----------



## tolson71

I just picked about 25 right before dark this evening - all of them were out in the open with southern exposure. All greys about 2 to 3 inches. I was hunting in the south metro, so they should be here in the Twin Cities area for sure by the end of the week. I think it will be a banner year - the ground is very moist and this hasn't been the case for the last few years at the beginning of the season


----------



## ben

Fungi ranger, where are you hunting? I'm in Rochester.


----------



## fungi ranger

Ben, I'm from Plainview so I pretty much hunt a 25 mile radius NE to SE of here. Found some super spots just needs a little time in those but the future is bright I think :}


----------



## destroying angel

Ben- they are out in rochester. I have got about a 100 so far


----------



## ben

Good luck fungi ranger


----------



## ben

Destroying angel, maybe I can't find any because you and I have the same spots! Lol


----------



## tickmeister

Popped today in La Crescent, found one Sunday. Checked indicator spot today, saw two, went for a walk and scouted 30, just coming out, mostly greys, 2 small blondes.


----------



## cibarius

If you have morels to sell in SE Minnesota May 22 thru May 24 call me at 615 653 0828 cellular. I will come to you. Doug


----------



## christjd234

Was out today for 2 hours (between Rochester and the Twin Cities). Found 121 in a 30ftx30ft area all between 2"-4" tall. Southern facing hillside - under a dead elm - with a good deal of sunlight. Wish I could have left them grow another day or two, but who knows what lucky soul might have stumbled upon them. Happy hunting!


----------



## shroomphers

I moved to Rochester last year ... and I have no idea where to look! It's killing me. Had all my spots covered in the central part of the state! As taboo as it is to ask, any decent public spots around Rochester? Dying to get out there.


----------



## judy j

ShroomPhers: there is a Rochester or Olmsted County Park east of town on (maybe) 14? There is also a botanical garden south of Rochester. I found them there years ago but never get back to the areas. Get a state map that provides public land


----------

